# Urgently needed



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

*help needed: need list of dubai tourism companies*

i need a list of tourism companies working in dubai (mainly tour operators ,single hotels don't interest me, chain of hotel yes of they have a number of hotel spread out accros the region):

ok for the moment i have the following company on my list:

Dubai:

Emirates holidays. 

Alpha tours.

Rotana hotels.

Arabian adventures 


can you add please any other companies with their website? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Arabian adventures is owned by emirates, so thats the same.

Net tours
Jumeriah international
Al Bustan

loads more

Le meridien
Hilton 
Mariott
e.t.c..


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^^ many thaks for the help, just checked the website of net tours and it is quit intresting.

for international brand like hilton fairmont ect it is not really of interest to me since those companies don't have their headquarter in dubai.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Ben, have you ever heard of Google? You think I get paid to sit here and provide you with directory information, huh? GET ON GOOGLE! AND STOP SWEARING ALL THE TIME AND LOWERING THE TONE! I'M SICK OF IT. AND TUCK YOUR SHIRT IN! Damn, kids.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^^ please please please @#^a&&!!....

I've already done my research on google and complied my own list, nevertheless some one living in dubai know better the market and the big names, it is guit easy to creat a website and behind the website there is only a one-man-band company with not enough money to buy any thing. so google is not always enough any way enjoy your plat of fish & chips.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

www.timeoutdubai.com.

That's all you need, you can work the rest out.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, who am i kidding, you're quite useless in finding things aren't you. So here you go:

Arabian Adventures
Tel +971 4 303 4888
Tours include 
Dune dinner safari Dhs295, Sep-May; Dhs270 Jun-Aug
Overnight safari Dhs440
Stable tours Dhs205; Dhs143.50 concessions
www.arabian-adventures.com (part of the Emirates group) 

Arabian Desert Tours
Tel +971 4 268 2880
Tours includes: 
Desert safari Dhs150; Dhs100 concessions
Dhow dinner cruise Dhs120; Dhs90 concessions
City tour Dhs80; Dhs50 concessions

Balloon Adventures Dubai
Tel +971 4 273 8585
Tours include:
Balloon flight Dhs750 (per person)
www.ballooning.ae

Desert Rangers
Tel +971 4 340 2408
Tours include 
Dune buggy safari Dhs375
Dune dinner safari Dhs260
Ccanoe rental at Khor Kalba Dhs150
www.desertrangers.com 

East Adventure Tours
Tel +971 4 355 5677
Tours include 
Desert safari Dhs240; Dhs110 concessions
Camel safari Dhs355; Dhs155 concessions
City tour Dhs155; Dhs110 concessions
www.holidayindubai.com 

Lama Tours
Tel +971 4 273 2240
Tours include 
Desert safari Dhs220; Dhs150 concessions
East coast tour Dhs180; 100 concessions
Guided city tours of Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Al Ain Dhs170-Dhs90; Dhs100-Dhs60 concessions
www.lamadubai.com 

Net Tours
Tel +971 4 266 6655
Tours include
Desert safari Dhs260; Dhs180 concessions
Dhow dinner cruise Dhs200; Dhs150 concessions
Hatta trek Dhs310; Dhs250 concessions
www.netgroupdubai.com 

Off-Road Adventures
Tel +971 4 343 2288
Tours include 
Desert safari Dhs270; Dhs175 concessions
Hatta trip Dhs200; Dhs130 concessions
www.arabiantours.com 

Voyagers Xtreme
Tel +971 4 345 4504
Tours include 
Desert safari Dhs200; Dhs180 concessions
Hatta safari Dhs260; Dhs185 concessions
City tours (Dhs175-Dhs110; Dhs85-Dhs55 concessions
www.turnertraveldubai.com


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Dear every one  i've already finishd compiling a list of companies so there no need any more to add any thing to the list, i already have a complete list of more than 20 companies to visit.

@ naz-uk: thanks dude  but i am not looking for tour inside dubai, i needed a list (not any more since i finishd doing my search) of company to visit and market a technology to them that is all, i am not coming to dubai for the fun :cheers: :cheers: but rather for professional reasons.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

What are you marketing? An internet search engine?  Sorry! Anyway, good luck with your trip.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^^
new generation of dynamic packaging technology.


----------

